# MayhemKustomz Garage



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

A few years ago I built the Black Dakota for my buddy scott.. Well That got him hooked on building custom models. He is a member he who lurks around so I thought i would post up his builts and projects. So here are his works..

heres his first build.. A hiux pretty much built out of the box painted testers orange

























next build was his silverado.. painted custom colors pearl orange and pearl white shaved everything with a system in the back

































then we have the ford explorer.. Shaved custom taillights painted custom colors cobalt blue and pearl white.. scratch built back half of interior with resin battery. compressor and tank.

































LIfted 4 runner.. added big wheels and a system painted custom colors pearl black

























Impala shaved painted custom colors orange my resin playstation, laptop, steering wheel and tv screen.

















Next his latest project.. A gto judge.. painted custom colors orange.. it will have a fully wired engine, billet flamed steering wheel and a bunch of my resin stuff..


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

that shit is sweeeet


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

cool builds homie!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice!!! 

Love that silveraldo! :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Looks like he's gotten pretty damn good! He's had a good teacher!

I REALLY like that Silverado!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

sick! wAY SICK!


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

phatras are you still selling resin parts like the playstation kit? if so I need to place an order.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

nice rides in here....


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words! Thanks for posting those rick.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Nov 24 2007, 10:00 PM~9297569
> *phatras are you still selling resin parts like the  playstation kit?  if so I need to place an order.
> *


x2....


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

your models are sweet lookin i like that impala u have...keep up the good work.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Yup still selling resin stuff. check out my sig for a link to what i have right now..


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Models Homie..Great job...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

dang man u posted all ur info in that pic lol


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 28 2007, 05:28 PM~9326814
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Why you post up a promo in this dudes thread??? 

Nice lookin models though bro... Lookin good


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Well Scott (aka mayhemkustomz) finished his latest work. A GTO for his dad. He built it for him for christmas. This kit was his first wiring an engine, using a pe detail set, and well any pe at all.. Features a custom plate i made for him, pe plate frame, pe flame steering wheel and key chain, wired engine, braided hoses, pegasus wheels, dm pe detail set for emblems, Kustom Kolor paint, shaved handles, billet air cleaner, Im sure theres more but I cant remember everything he told me.. Enjoy..


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

that goat is nice but i think his plug wires are a bit long


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

They are a bit long but like it says it was my first time wiring the engine.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

They all look good


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

real nice truck's...keep'em coming.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

nice builds!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Thanks everyone for checking out my build thread. Appreciate the comments.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

I like your work homie !!!
they all look great :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

NICE RIDES, LOVING THE IMPALA!!!!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jan 30 2008, 03:34 AM~9819840
> *NICE RIDES, LOVING THE IMPALA!!!!!
> *


Another Impala is in the works.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nice whips 1 question though how did u lift da truck


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

The lifted 4 Runner is box built with added custom stuff. The kit is from Aoshima. There is 3 or more lifted kits i think from them. Not sure. But i know i have 3.


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are some sick trucks!!!!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 29 2008, 08:43 PM~9817054
> *real nice truck's...keep'em coming.
> *


x2  :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

cool would i be able to adapt those to an american truck i hate imports thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: but urs are cool though i like the paint jobs :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 1 2008, 10:27 PM~9845010
> *cool would i be able to adapt those to an american truck i hate imports thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: but urs are cool though i like the paint jobs :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Maybe with somemods to the Domestic truck. But it's probably easier to styrene.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

cool thanks


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

My 49 Merc i have had for some time now. This is the first car i opened the doors on. I used the thread method to open them. I used thread for leather sewing. It's been sitting on the shelf for at least 4 years now. I opened up the doors and then put it away. It needs to come out and get finished.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

More builds to come. i just bought 20+ more models to add to my collection.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

what all did u buy'


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Some kist from Beto, And a ton of Aoshima hilux kits, along with some other ebay deals i found. My most focused on will be one of the kits i'm getting from Beto.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:uh: :angry:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 8 2008, 03:25 PM~9895827
> *:uh:  :angry:
> *


Whats that about?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Feb 8 2008, 02:27 PM~9895838
> *Whats that about?
> *


are you my brother?u seem to have the same name ,well almost :0


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Thats my name on every forum i'm on, it's me email. it's tatted on my arm. Since 02 or 03 i have used that name. It just stuck with me.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Feb 8 2008, 02:59 PM~9896126
> *Thats my name on every forum i'm on, it's me email. it's tatted on my arm.  Since 02 or 03 i have used that name.  It just stuck with me.
> *


haha i got that shit tatted on my arm too since 97 my emails amd other forums too ahahahahaha you are my distante brotherahahahaha


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nice work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 8 2008, 04:12 PM~9896207
> *haha i got that shit tatted on my arm too since 97 my emails amd other forums too ahahahahaha you are my distante brotherahahahaha
> *


I always wanted a brother.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Feb 8 2008, 04:02 PM~9896480
> *I always wanted a brother.
> *


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Just posting some extra pics of the builds. 

GTO Motor








GTO Interior








Impala








Silverado








Silverado Ass pic








Explorer








Another Silverado


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Here is my newest build. 72 chevy.

























































The bed floor, sides, and notch cover will be diamond plate styrene. Just started this build a few weeks ago, it's slow going. Progress pics will be posted.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Wow i need to fix the date on my camera.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rides looking good, keep us posted.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Man you got a fat ass hand.. LMAO.. Your pics suck ass.. Do I need to reteach you how to use your cam.. If you come down tonight bring your cam and ill show ya how to get those close ups to look alot better..


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

POS Kodak. I use it in the "close up" mode. It's not just my hand that's fat either!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Some minor progress over the past week.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

MAN thats cool where did you get the dimond plate strene ?
i still cant finde reguler strene here ....


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Hobby shop in the ghetto. Phatras has some on his site. Check there he should still have some left.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Some updates on my 72 Chevy.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:

clean


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

damn fingerprint on the left rear bed side.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

WOAH FIX IT.. LOL ..IT LOOKS GREAT THOW


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

EVERY ONE SEEMS TO HAVE BEEN USIN PURPLE EVER SINCE I DID MINE...


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

No purple here, thats the new testors blue.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

72 is bad ass homie, and the diamond plate just sets it off. bad ass work right here.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

72 lookin badass so far!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin hella tight bro , nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

CLEAN RIDE NICE COLOR CHOICE.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I went with colors that the picture showed on the box, Except it had the roof on blue also. I didn't want the roof blue. Thanks for all the compliments.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Cab and interior are done, bed is near finished, just have to mount wheels. Interior is very basic, flat black with one sub between the seats.
































Last one is just a little promotional help for Phatras. :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Will post finished pics when i get home tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Did I make that plate? 
Hit me up tonight when you get on aim..
Thanks for the advertisement.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Yeah that was one of the ones you made when you hooked me up with one for the gto. You made one for the dakota and explorer too.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Alright it's done. Added PE license plate frame, For sale sign.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sick ass truck bro, nice work


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

damn thats cool from the front to the back it just flows.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Thanks everyone, Starting a 57 belair. Moslty box stock, but with a few custom touches.


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Really like this build, may have to steal your paint job though if I ever get one. Gotta find one first, hopefully this weekend I can pick one up. Great job man cant wait to see whats next!!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Paint job was same color as the one on the box. Little different. The roof on the box was blue. I wanted to keep it silver. As you all can see i have more 2 tone builds than anything.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

looks sweet bro..........


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

came out clean homie, nice job!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Some of the pics from my builds flew away so i'm reposting them.


























































































Alright undead. You think your the shit. Lets see how good you are when you get your thumb out of your ass and finish those other build offs your in. I'll be waiting.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 12 2008, 02:33 AM~10396584
> *Some of the pics from my builds flew away so i'm reposting them.
> 
> 
> ...


i take it you like orange?

:dunno:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn that 72 looks just like the 72 i did in reverse..silver w/ blue on top..lol lookm great big homie!!..love the Goat as well!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Lol, yeah, i have to take pics of my 4 runner again, it's black and green.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 12 2008, 02:38 AM~10396615
> *Lol, yeah, i have to take pics of my 4 runner again, it's black and green.
> *


well good luck against the homie undead, being as he is an awesome builder


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

pffft...lol..waitin on my day with him as well...hope hes up for a 4 month build, if he knows how to slow down that much..lol..when he does tell him to give me a ring.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 12 2008, 02:44 AM~10396645
> *pffft...lol..waitin on my day with him as well...hope hes up for a 4 month build, if he knows how to slow down that much..lol..when he does tell him to  give me a ring.
> *


lol


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

more pics of the dak??


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

LOL.. the dak is one i built for him.. I gave it to him for Christmas a few years ago but here..


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Thanks rick. You smoke Camels huh? Just goes to show everyone how nice the paint is, WITH NO CLEAR. Nice replica of the 1:1 i had back in the day. Just better in the 1:24 version.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hte dakota is cool as shit in black...the silverado has caust my eye mayhem, defintely a dreamer in my eyes man...cool build period!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:cheesy: i got that kit but am undecided on what to do with it. im thinkin of throwin it on wires but still dont know


damnit now i gotta go dig it out lol :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol...funny


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

The dak is a replica of the 1:1 i use to have back in the day. Little better in the 1:24 scale though.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Here is the 1:1


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

suaweet


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Looking to unload this dually i got from Betos. I lost interest in it. I paid a good amount for it. Not sure why but i did. So i will let it go to the highest offer. Nothing under $30.
Its built to look like the famous MIC Dually. Not sure who built it.


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

30 right here (just kidding)



i have enough shit laying around already.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Anyone interested in the Dually pm me some offers. No Lowballers!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

sory bout the pm ill pay 30 and shiping for that truck
if thers a higher bider let me know , so i know where i stand 
i want the truck 30 +


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 13 2008, 11:44 AM~10404188
> *sory bout the pm ill pay 30 and shiping for that truck
> if thers a higher bider let me know , so i know where i stand
> i want the truck 30 +
> *


I cant take anything less than 40, I paid 80 for it, check betos sale thread, price is on there.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

ok so 45 will cover everthing ?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Here is a couple more pics of the Dually. Airplane wings make a nice place to take pics. :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Thought i would throw this up on my build page also. I bought this from Rick (Phatras) i while back. It was just painted and interior assembled. No engine and missing some parts, needs new glass, and a polish job. Plans are to dig a motor out of my parts stash to throw in it, Throw some wires on it, Drop the ass down, Re-build the interior, Find some new glass, Wire up the engine, and detail the chassis.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Dude I really wanted that Dually ! Roger did a bass job on that truck !


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

It needs a new home. I don't have the time to finish it. I have too many other builds to work on it. That and i just lost interest in it. I know i won't get what i paid for it though.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 13 2008, 02:12 PM~10405217
> *It needs a new home.  I don't have the time to finish it. I have too many other builds to work on it.  That and i just lost interest in it.  I know i won't get what i paid for it though.
> *


I need a kick in the nuts ! I didn't read the other page where it said you were selling it ! LOL ! I'll give you an ipod shuffle ! :biggrin: That way you can have something in your ear when your working on them planes!


Are you a Pilot or airline tech?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Basically an aviation bitch. I do everything but fix them and fly them.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

That kit was a prepainted kit..LOL.. It came like that.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i got 45 on the dually ,+ if needed waiting for the word from him


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

2lowsyn.. Your ganna have to up the offer alot.. he has one for 70 plus a kit


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I'll polish it, finish it up. Put it all together and call it good. Ah rick i need some wires. lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

So this is the 57 i started for the shut up and build build off. Most likely not going to be done in time for the deadline due to new baby wants to come out early. So the 57 has been taking a back seat and i haven't had time to mess with it.

















































Hand started getting shaky on that one.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Just thought i would use my thread to vent a little and warn other people about ArrowHead accessories. They have some nice shit, but there shipping is a fuckin joke. Does it really take 31 days to ship something out. And only ship shit out when people get pissed and open a dispute. WTF. If you cant handle your company and the orders coming in . Shut it down. Don't sell shit on ebay with a buy it now. Then take a month to ship stuff that will fit in an envelope. What a Joke. Sorry had to vent. :angry:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 17 2008, 12:42 AM~10435731
> *Just thought i would use my thread to vent a little and warn other people about ArrowHead accessories.  They have some nice shit, but there shipping is a fuckin joke.  Does it really take 31 days to ship something out.  And only ship shit out when people get pissed and open a dispute.  WTF.  If you cant handle your company and the orders coming in . Shut it down. Don't sell shit on ebay with a buy it now. Then take a month to ship stuff that will fit in an envelope.  What a Joke.  Sorry had to vent. :angry:
> *


I know the feeling. I ordered some stuff a while back and it took a few months to get it. From what I have heard the dude is going through some major health issues. They didnt even go to the NNL East cause of it. They are trying to get back on track and get everyones shit out. I mean there shouldnt be any excuses but you know how it goes......Ill tell you one thing, their shit is TOP NOTCH though.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Oh yeah there air bags are the nicest i have seen. I'm just pissed about the way they treat there customers. I can understand the medical issues thing. But if your ill and cant run your company, shut it down and stop selling shit on ebay.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 13 2008, 02:20 PM~10405945
> *2lowsyn.. Your ganna have to up the offer alot.. he has one for 70 plus a kit
> *


oh man  should have gotn it from beto when i had the chance . good luck with the sell bro .


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 17 2008, 12:25 PM~10437823
> *oh man  should have gotn it from beto when i had the chance . good luck with the sell bro .
> *


It was 85 from Beto.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i got some billet brake drums from arrow head, and it took a month and a half, so i feel your pain bro. it does suck, but like doc said......... top notch shit.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 17 2008, 11:28 PM~10442570
> *i got some billet brake drums from arrow head, and it took a month and a half, so i feel your pain bro. it does suck, but like doc said......... top notch shit.
> *


Oh i agree. Very nice shit.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 18 2008, 12:53 AM~10443419
> *Oh i agree. Very nice shit.
> *


 they should notify people with whats goin on, i gave them bad feedback on ebay, thinkin it wasnt ever getting shiped, and like 5dayz later it showed up.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 18 2008, 09:35 AM~10445213
> *they should notify people with whats goin on, i gave them bad feedback on ebay, thinkin it wasnt ever getting shiped, and like 5dayz later it showed up.
> *



It took them 31 days to even give me a tracking number.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

dont feel bad, i didnt even get that.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Alright so the interior is near done, Minus some pe stuff. Chassis is also near finished. Mocked up the interior and chassis with the body to make sure the wheels would fit. 
Heres the pics. Let me know what you think.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

57 looks good along with ur other builds good luck on the build off


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I'm done with the 57. I had enough of it. The kit is a piece of shit. Every tree had a flaw along with the body. I didnt even wire the engine cuz it pissed me off so much i just wanted to get it off my desk.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Very nice Bro.... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

aww so your not going to foil the body lines , looks badd ass bro, it might not of ben perfct out the box but you gave it a new life , id cruse in that .


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

No i'm not going to foil it. The door trim above the door was all screwed up out of the box. If that wasnt messed up i would have foiled it. But thanks for compliments.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

oh i see what you mean now, to bad 
still should hang in perty good with the shut up a buld buld off.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

You can see in the pics i was able to get the wheels to camber just right.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ride looks good, but in my humble oponion you either need to foil it or shave all trim off.....

Looks real good though.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks good, homie


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 23 2008, 12:49 PM~10484586
> *Ride looks good, but in my humble oponion you either need to foil it or shave all trim off.....
> 
> Looks real good though.
> *


Thanks but i'm done with it. It's behind me now. Movin on to the next one. It will reside in Texas now. Built it for my girls mom. So it really didnt need to be perfect, but we all fail at one time or another and the 57 was my failure. :thumbsdown:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 23 2008, 02:39 PM~10486703
> *Thanks but i'm done with it. It's behind me now. Movin on to the next one.  It will reside in Texas now. Built it for my girls mom.  So it really didnt need to be perfect, but we all fail at one time or another and the 57 was my failure.  :thumbsdown:
> *


I wouldn't call it a falure....just would of saved all the photoetch for one that I was gonna go all out on.....

Keep on building.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 23 2008, 09:52 AM~10484184
> *Very nice Bro.... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 24 2008, 09:54 AM~10491841
> *I wouldn't call it a falure....just would of saved all the photoetch for one that I was gonna go all out on.....
> 
> Keep on building.
> *


I'm going to get another kit different one and grab some more PE from Phatras and do another one. Right now i'm rebuilding a Pre-paint 67 Impala. I'm leaving the body paint alone because it's in good shape, But everything else will get redone.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

what kit was that 57?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

It was the boyd coddington kit...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

that explains it, that kit didnt look that great by lookin at the box


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 24 2008, 02:37 PM~10493625
> *It was the boyd coddington kit...
> *


Yup the AMT boyd kit. Junk.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Ok so after 5 or so hours of detailing and foiling the 67 Impala It looked great, sprayed the clear on and it turned to shit. So i started over fresh with a new kit. Sprayed it with testors lacquer. I still have to foil this one and spray clear on it but the paint looks nice with no clear. Interior is close to being done already. So here is some pics. This will be my First "Lowrider" build with wires. I'm sure there will be more down the road but heres this one.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

If anyone has pics of the 427 wired up feel free to post them up in here. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Come on guys i need some reference pics of a 427 wired up.


----------



## chrias (Aug 21, 2002)

It's wired up the same way as a small block. 1-8-4-3-6-5-7-2


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Yeah so i know my pics suck so no need to bust my balls about them. But here is some progress on the 67.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks real good homie, i like the steering wheel.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Thanks, It's detail master. Whole car should be done within this week.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i got the tribal skull wheel coming like tuesday, and did you know you can shine em up with thinner.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I use blue magic polish. Never used thinner on them.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 4 2008, 04:14 PM~10572534
> *I use blue magic polish.  Never used thinner on them.
> *


realy? i read that in scale auto, where do you get the polish?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I picked mine up at the local autozone. They didnt have it in the tube, It was in a small jar.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 4 2008, 04:55 PM~10572657
> *I picked mine up at the local autozone.  They didnt have it in the tube, It was in a small jar.
> *


ima have check that out, thanks homie.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

No prob. I think most any auto parts store may have it in or around the detailing stuff.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Here are some pics of the "mock up".

































































Still havn't put the foil on. Just a quick mock up on the interior and chassis.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats wall 2 wall motor homie, looks damn good.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

clean ride so far but i hate seeing knockoffs put on backwards


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 5 2008, 09:55 PM~10582981
> *clean ride so far but i hate seeing knockoffs put on backwards
> *


Backwards?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

SWEET HOMIE. THAT LOOKS GREAT.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good that motor is nice and i like the color


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 5 2008, 07:22 PM~10583292
> *Backwards?
> *



yea the back one. I hate to see that too. Just throws it all off.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin pretty damn good there holmes!


----------



## chrias (Aug 21, 2002)

Your spark plug wires are wired up wrong. From the front of the car looking at the distributor the number 1 plug is the bottom right and in a clockwise pattern the firing order is 1-8-4-3-6-5-7-2. If there is a wire in the center of the distributor it will go to the ignition coil.

The cylinders on the driver's side of the engine starting from the front is 1-3-5-7 and on the passenger side starting from the front is 2-4-6-8.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD BRO


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+May 6 2008, 12:53 AM~10585125-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesnt really matter right now, I'm still learning. It's not that important to me.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Finally have progress. Foiling is done, Final coats of clears is on.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 thats fly............ clean work homie.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

This should be finished tonight. All i have left is the PE emblems, wire up the battery, and put the bumpers on. Hopefully i will have pics up on tuesday afternoon. Then it on to the 37 Ford.

The 37 will probably be my last build for a short time, I'm expecting a new baby in a few weeks. So my free time in between caring for the baby and working will be slim to none. I will try to turn out some more after the 37 but it will be slow progress. I'm pretty sure my next build after the 37 Ford will be a 64 Impala. I had fun doing the 67 Impala lowrider style so i want to do another one. And rick if you read this call me today.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

67 came out great me and my girl just had a baby 2 months ago it does cut into modeling time alot but i always find a lil time here and there between his feeding times and after work it helps with the stress lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 13 2008, 04:01 AM~10642115
> *67 came out great me and my girl just had a baby 2 months ago it does cut into modeling time alot but i always find a lil time here and there between his feeding times and after work it helps with the stress lol
> *


Thanks bro. This will be Daughter #2. The older one will be 3 in july. Jealousy between the 3 year old and the new baby will be crazy. I'm sure i will be able to manage some late night here and there modeling. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn that 67 is badass. Color looks cool on there. :0


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Here is the finished build. Let me know what ya think. Yes i know 2 of the k/o's are on backwards but i couldn't get them back off without damaging the wheels so i'll learn next time.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

67 is clean bro , badass detail on the engine to , lookin sick :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for the comments everyone. Phatras pointed some things out to me that need to be fixed so there will be more added to the engine compartment and the msd box rewired. Touch up a few details. :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

STILL...LOOKS GREAT HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good nice details on the engine


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

67 is clean and great detail work !


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 15 2008, 07:35 AM~10660529
> *Here is the finished build.  Let me know what ya think.  Yes i know 2 of the k/o's are on backwards but i couldn't get them back off without damaging the wheels so i'll learn next time.
> 
> 
> ...


very nice bro clean as hell too


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the comments. i have already pulled out the 37 Ford and started on the body work. The extra details on the 67 Impala will have to wait untill i get everything to fix what is wrong with it. i will post newer pics of it when is totally DONE.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Man don't know how I missed this, VERY nice build!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 17 2008, 09:43 AM~10676533
> *Man don't know how I missed this, VERY nice build!!
> *



X 2 Very Very Nice bro


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Super JoB...


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Congrats on the most recent build.. It only took ya a little under nine months..lol.. Mayhems second little one was born tonight. 6 pounds 2 oz.. Congrats man..


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Congratz mayne!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Thanks Rick. You and the Family will see her soon.


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 28 2008, 11:47 PM~10759468
> *Congrats on the most recent build.. It only took ya a little under nine months..lol.. Mayhems second little one was born tonight. 6 pounds 2 oz.. Congrats man..
> *


congrats man their always fun till they turn 13 or so trust me :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@May 29 2008, 01:34 AM~10759826
> *congrats man their always fun till they turn 13 or so trust me  :biggrin:
> *


My other one will be 3 soon. Shes a hand full already. Thanks everyone for the wellwishes.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

shes no handful. perfect angel.. ill trade you one of my demon kids for her no problem... lol..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

clean 67 :thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 13 2008, 03:02 PM~10405115
> *Here is a couple more pics of the Dually.  Airplane wings make a nice place to take pics. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


The dually is up for sale again due to not receiving any payment for it. Willing to trade for a nice built ride. Pm me offers and pics.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

how much is the duelly!!?!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Anybody? Best offer. Will take trades. Let me know what you have.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn thats tight is there headlight lenses? and congrats on the baby


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i got two resin kits ill trade ya


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 3 2008, 12:41 AM~10784380
> *i got two resin kits ill trade ya
> *


man build them bitches ....... been holdin out. haha congrats on the baby homie.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

you got some nice builds here bro.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Congrats on the little one homie


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 2 2008, 11:00 PM~10785021
> *man build them bitches ....... been holdin out. haha congrats on the baby homie.
> *


hah, i could probably build one of em, though its a lost cause, the other shoebox ford i have i dunno if i wanna


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Nobody interested in the Dually Huh? Will take trades of reasonable value. Dually wasn't cheap.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jun 15 2008, 01:31 PM~10874326
> *Nobody interested in the Dually Huh?  Will take trades of reasonable value.  Dually wasn't cheap.
> *


I told you $50.00 shipped and you said no.....I guess $50.00 is better than $0.00


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 15 2008, 05:38 PM~10874567
> *I told you $50.00 shipped and you said no.....I guess $50.00 is better than $0.00
> *



I would rather have 0 and still have the truck. I paid way more than that for it.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

sweet im the 200 person to reply 


nice truck


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 15 2008, 05:46 PM~10874605
> *sweet im the 200 person to reply
> nice truck
> *


Lol. Thanks, But i was not the builder of it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

wish i had the $$$ to take it, but im assuming two resins arent enuf.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Will trade the dually for S-10 kits, Blazer kits, Hilux kits. Nissan Skyline kits. Throw what you have at me. Since Ibuildem whatever his namce is never sent anything when he said he did, i wont ship untill i recieve items first. Unless you have good feedback.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

how bout this built skyline


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Engine and interior shots?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

no engne its curb side ask phatris he used to own this
i bought it from him


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

So you paid 12 for the Skyline. Add 3 or 4 more builts or kits and we are good. But no way just for the skyline. The dually has a ton of one off scratch built shit on it.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i also have this blazer promo with coustm wheels


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 16 2008, 06:52 PM~10882922
> *i also have this blazer promo with coustm wheels
> 
> 
> ...


Ok.. normally i would keep my mouth shut.. Since me and Scott have been friends for a long time im not going to.. 

I sent you that blazer for free.. along with resin stuff.. free.. i paid shipping everything.. no charge to you. You claimed to have sent scammer money for it but no one can prove it you claim you sent cash.. I trusted you and sent you the blazer.. Now you try to profit off it.. Nice.. your officially on my blocked list from this point forward..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

fine ill keep the damn blazer


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 16 2008, 05:58 PM~10882973
> *Ok.. normally i would keep my mouth shut.. Since me and Scott have been friends for a long time im not going to..
> 
> I sent you that blazer for free.. along with resin stuff.. free.. i paid shipping everything.. no charge to you. You claimed to have sent scammer money for it but no one can prove it you claim you sent cash.. I trusted you and sent you the blazer.. Now you try to profit off it.. Nice.. your officially on my blocked list from this point forward..
> *


not my fault i sent cash


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for the lowball offers. But i'll pass.


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

Looks like he's making friends all over the internet. :uh: A regular junior con artist: 
http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.p...378&#entry67378


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

who me we got all squared away


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Thought i would bring this up to the top since everyone is bitching about people selling shit. Dually is for sale or trade. Send offers. Kepp your lowball offers to yourself.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

DUALLY SOLD!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jun 23 2008, 04:34 PM~10934630
> *DUALLY SOLD!
> *


 :0


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 23 2008, 08:27 PM~10935084
> *:0
> *


Gone back to Beto.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

So the 37 was painted and started the wet sand and polish process. Sanded through on some of the areas and dont have more paint to repaint the few parts the went through. So it's put on the back burner for now. 


I was sitting at home watching t.v. with my oldest daughter and flipping through the guide and noticed Training day was on. After watching that i was inspired to build the Monte in that movie. So this is the current project on my bench. I'm sure it's been done plenty of times by others. But oh well. So i will be posting some updates on that here soon. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Here are my reference pics to go off of. It might not be exact but it will be fairly close.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

New pics of the Monte will be posted here in the next few days. It's painted. Still have the foil it and clear it. Had to do some body work and mods on it. The car won't be exact as the Trinaing Day monte. But it will have a few twists.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice i cant wait its the best part of the movie and its a badass movie lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Ok so the Monte is foiled and the first coat of clear is on. Here is what it looks like so far.
And i'll put up some pics of the 37 Ford i was working on that needs to be re-painted. Wet sanding took a toll on some areas so it took a brake fluid bath.
















































And here is the 37 Ford.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Thought i would throw this up here. Not model Related but it Hoppin!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Monte and the Ford look great man!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 26 2008, 07:48 PM~11186345
> *Monte and the Ford look great man!!
> *



x2


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Jul 26 2008, 08:48 PM~11186345-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lookin good,but didnt tha monte have a sun roof?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 26 2008, 10:01 PM~11186702
> *lookin good,but didnt tha monte have a sun roof?
> *


Yup, Like i said. It won't be exact, but it will be my version.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

BOTH LOOK GOOD MAN. :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x2


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Painted a Hilux while waiting for the clear to dry on the Monte.


































Shaved the doors, whole rear of the bed including taillights. Shaved the front bumper and de-chromed it. Shaved the marker lights on the bumper. Rocker chop. And the interior is getting glued up now.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

its a shame they never show a set up in training day for the monte, you can catch a glimce of it,when he goes into the trunk, to get the police jacket,right before they go gank the loot from macey grays house,but its not enough to go buy tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

and the monte and the ford are lookin good bro. and what color is on the helux?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

ill answer for him.. its testors one shot orange and burgandy.. clear is testors 1814..


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 7 2008, 10:57 PM~11289172
> *ill answer for him.. its testors one shot orange and burgandy.. clear is testors 1814..
> *



Fiery orange and revving red. The lacquer stuff. 


I was planning on doing 2 pump 4 dump on the Monte. But we will see when the time comes for me to put up pics of it finished.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jun 23 2008, 08:28 PM~10935094
> *Gone back to Beto.
> *


Never happened! So if anyone is still interested in this dually let me know.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Alright so the Hilux is done. 

Used the PE grille from the 57 chevy i did a while back on it. Shaved almost everything. Smoothed bumper. And allot more.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 looks good bro.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Started on a Ford F series truck. 


























Also looking for a AMT 66 Buick riviera lowrider kit. Complete sealed is prefered. Willing to trade let me know what your looking for.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Scott I have a 66 kit.. Its a built you can have it..


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 7 2008, 04:02 PM~11540775
> *Scott I have a 66 kit.. Its a built you can have it..
> *



Well when can waddle my fat ass down to your house i'll check it out. Thanks Rick.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that hilux came out nice i like the colors


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Sep 7 2008, 04:51 PM~11541022
> *that hilux came out nice i like the colors
> *


I didn't bother polishing it either. It was just a quick build for the old lady. She bitches every once in a while cuz she wants me to build her something. So as she agreed to that build was named " keep the bitch quite".


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

truck looks good bro.............. i cant wait to see the for done too  nice work


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Here in the next few days i will be selling off everything associated with models that i have. Give me some time to post all the shit. Or i can sell as one whole lot. No paypal. No mo's. Cash only.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Ok well the above ^ never happened. So i will be getting back to building very soon. Just need to make some space for a desk. But on the table i need to finish my Training Day Monte and my 37 Ford. So those 2 will be the first projects on the table.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey man! Good to hear you're keepin' your model stuff because you got some good stuff goin' on in here!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 26 2009, 05:41 PM~13398453
> *Hey man! Good to hear you're keepin' your model stuff because you got some good stuff goin' on in here!!
> *


thanks!
:thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Alright im back in business. Got my desk all set up. Should be starting on some unfinished projects here very soon. So look for updated on the 37 and the Monte.

Thanks Rick.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

This is the current build on my desk. Replica of a Local truck from years ago. The shade of Pink won't be exact though.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

That's gonna be worth waitin' for!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 14 2009, 09:15 PM~13577345
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:biggrin: thats gonna be sick


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Have pretty much everything i need to get it complete. Still have a few things i need to pick up, Aluminum stock tubing for the link bars, license plate. Still looking for the 4 banger for it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thats going to be a sik build Mayhem.I'll be watching this build for ideas for the one in my stash.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 15 2009, 12:32 AM~13579748
> *Thats going to be a sik build Mayhem.I'll be watching this build for ideas for the one in my stash.
> *


Thanks. Thankfully Rick had just about everything i needed to get the ball rolling in stock.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Ill look around for that 4 banger.. IM positive i have one..


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 15 2009, 12:36 AM~13579795
> *Ill look around for that 4 banger.. IM positive i have one..
> *


Yous a bad Mofo!
:biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah man, thats gonna be sick!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Sneak peak pics of the unfinished Body dropped bed for the Dime Build. No smart ass comments needed rick on my picture taking skills. I know the Kodak sucks. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Man that looks nice dawg. Great job!!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Anyone interested in trading this for a Ipod Touch 2nd gen? Comes with extras. Although i can't ship the fuel.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Or a bushel of model shit might be a nice swap too!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Started a new build. Put the pink dime on the backburner. It pissed me off. Sorry for the shitty pics, used the camera on my phone.



























This will be a curbside. 2 Tone paint, creme interior. Shaved roof, door handles, rear trim. also shaved the hood, but may use a different hood.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 14 2009, 08:09 PM~15982993
> *Started a new build. Put the pink dime on the backburner. It pissed me off. Sorry for the shitty pics, used the camera on my phone.
> 
> 
> ...


damn that shit looks clean i likes


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

LMAO.. your phone takes better pics then your real digi cam.. You so need to buy a nice digi for yourself for xmas.. 

Bout time you got back to building..


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good on the wagon love those wagons! here is one i did a few years ago.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

i love this :cheesy:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

nice work rick. that will be sick. im still looking for one of those delivery trucks. glad to see you are getting some time to build a little.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 15 2009, 12:09 AM~15982993
> *Started a new build. Put the pink dime on the backburner. It pissed me off. Sorry for the shitty pics, used the camera on my phone.
> 
> 
> ...



I have to do some more putty work on the hood. I hate the 57 style hood that came with it. So i smoothed it out. Unless i get my hands on another hood. I'm off work today so i'm sure i'm going to get some work done on the thing.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Dec 15 2009, 05:05 AM~15985846
> *nice work rick.  that will be sick.  im still looking for one of those delivery trucks.  glad to see you are getting some time to build a little.
> *


Lmao. These aren't Ricks's builds. :biggrin: But he did get me back into building years ago and showed me some tricks. And i have an endless warehouse 2 miles from me.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

yeah sorry on that, i just noticed topic started by rick. didnt even pay attention til just now that you posted the pics. nice work though.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Dec 15 2009, 12:39 PM~15987265
> *yeah sorry on that,  i just noticed topic started by rick.  didnt even pay attention til just now that you posted the pics.  nice work though.
> *


It's cool. Rick setup my thread for me a while ago. Makes it hard for me to find sometimes. Lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

So hear is where i am on this Alternomad. First color is laid down.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet nomad. Nice color.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 20 2009, 11:50 PM~16042025
> *Sweet nomad.  Nice color.
> *


It's one of the Testors Laquers. I already threw the empty can in the trash. i think it's mystical maroon.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Brought this back out of the box. Stripped the paint from the hood and trunk lid. Had some major paint flaws on both. There in primer and ready for paint. Will be posting new pics of this soon. 
So the Wagon, Monte are both out and being worked on right now. After those are dont i'll get the 37 back out and try to finish that.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

My clusterfuck.



















Monte Hood and Trunk lid repainted. Still have to spray clear.










Lomad second color sprayed.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)




----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

looks like my old alternomad


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Getting shit done today. Foils is pretty much done.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

"king kong aint got nothin on me" lol like the monte


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Shitty pic Monte Update of where it is now. I'll have to take some better pics soon.


































Yup i know there shitty pics. But this is where i'm at on the Monte.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice monte.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good so is it gonna be locked up?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 4 2010, 10:58 AM~16178003
> *lookin good so is it gonna be locked up?
> *


Here is the final stance with the front wheels on.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Alright my version of the Training Day Monte Carlo is pretty much done.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

And now i have come to realize i need a new camera. :twak:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

looks good bro, like the shine in the paint.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

use a magnifier with it hold it infront of the lens


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jan 6 2010, 02:10 AM~16199146
> *use a magnifier with it hold it infront of the lens
> *


There both turd ass Kodaks. And both have Macro on them. They just suck. My Instinct takes better pics.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

Ya my cell did better then my camera


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Monte looks sick bro!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for checkin out my builds. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

nice builds!! as far as camera....i got myself a GE 7megapixel. takes pretty good pics, not bad for a $90 camera. still wish i had my slr cameras, but i work with what i got. anyways, the monte is lookin bad ass


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro monte is hella sick bro...clean..nice work.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Ok so i havn't been building lately due to being on the hunt for another 1:1. After about 4-5 months of searchin i found one of my favorite G-Body's since i was a kid. 
83 Olds Cutlass....34,000 miles, 442 wheels, 3.8 v6. flowmaster exhaust. very very very minimal rust. Previous owner bought it from a guy that picked it up in Virginia. I think i got a hell of a deal on it too.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks like a nice ride.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 1 2010, 01:11 AM~16473423
> *Looks like a nice ride.
> *


It is. It has a old ass Kenwood tape deck with Knobs. Lmao :biggrin: I'll leave it in there for a while. It works fine. The 3.8 should save me a little in gas money but still would much rather have a V8. If i keep it long enough i'm sure that will change.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Been a long time since i put anything together. Getting the urge to build something. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ive gotta v8  dont need it anymore either  just get the knock out and you can buy it dirt cheap :cool


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Nov 5 2010, 08:43 PM~18996965
> *Been a long time since i put anything together. Getting the urge to build something.  :biggrin:
> *





:0 :run: :run: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Nov 5 2010, 07:43 PM~18996965
> *Been a long time since i put anything together. Getting the urge to build something.  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: ..............


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Going to have to make a trip to my local hobby shops and see what i can find. Hobbytown and Riders here i come.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

build somethin damnit!!!

good to see ya back around again man! :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Im getting there. Just got internet and cable at the new house. Going to have to get some supllies and start over.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Remembered today that i found a steal on Ebay a while back so i sent the old lady out to pick it up from the folks house. 
86 Monogram Monte Carlo SS 
Also brought home my compressor and airbrush. So ill build my stock back up and get back to building.  Sold everything i had a while back so I'm slowing getting back into building. The only thing i didn't sell was my Airbrush and compressor that has never been out of the box :biggrin: . Guess i have to learn to use sooner or later. hno:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)




----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

If anyone is interested make offers on my builds. Need to make some cash for new stuff.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

$25 shipped.









$30 shipped.









$50 shipped.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

$35 shipped, mirrors came off while moving. 



















$17 shipped. wheels fell off during the last move. Will have to be put back on.




















$35 shipped.

















$50 shipped


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice builds homie i really like that bubble you did awhile back ago that was orange.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I built that Impala for a friend.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

nice builds for sale too bad im broke.  great price's too!!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

prices changed and include shipping. Will trade for unbuilts.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Anyone interested in this Monte? Interior tub has a piece snapped off on the drivers side rear. Looks like everything is there. Missing instructions. Bought it off Ebay a few months ago. Needs to be stripped of the paint. Some of the other pieces are painted and need to be stripped also.

http://images58.fotki.com/v497/photos/2/17...12211653-vi.jpg
http://images57.fotki.com/v81/photos/2/173...12211653-vi.jpg
http://images58.fotki.com/v506/photos/2/17...12211653-vi.jpg
http://images58.fotki.com/v497/photos/2/17...12211653-vi.jpg


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Newest build on the table. Been a while since i cut something up.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

nice pile of shavings bro...

i mean nice ass start back into it


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Yeah. I have to bust out the vacuum. The green doesn't mix to well with tan carpet.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

vacuum...shit ill lose valuable parts that way!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

It's just a promo. No valuable parts to lose yet. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice truck to make a come back with cant wait to see what you do with it


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 21 2010, 11:09 PM~19388847
> *nice truck to make a come back with cant wait to see what you do with it
> *


Thanks, Waiting on my styrene order to get here. Then ill start shaving the rest of it and start on the bed and engine compartment.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Anyone interested in some Plaques?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 24 2010, 01:17 AM~19407643
> *Anyone interested in some Plaques?
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Will trade for a set or 2 of wheels. The single plaques cost 3 and the 4 pack was 6. I'm not going to use them. Bought them knowing someone else on here would.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 24 2010, 01:22 AM~19407691
> *Will trade for a set or 2 of wheels. The single plaques cost 3 and the 4 pack was 6. I'm not going to use them. Bought them knowing someone else on here would.
> *



let me see what I got


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 24 2010, 01:49 AM~19407918
> *let me see what I got
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Take your pick bro.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Merry Christmas everyone. Stay safe. Hope the new year means lots of new builds for me. :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Slowly getting there. Have some more bodywork to do. I'm going to use the stock rear bumper though. Let it look at least a little different.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

SWEET RIDE WHAT RIMS ARE THOSE GOT A PIC OF PACKAGE OR NAME...


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Jan 1 2011, 11:38 PM~19477695
> *SWEET RIDE WHAT RIMS ARE THOSE GOT A PIC OF PACKAGE OR NAME...
> *


Swiped them off a diecast lincoln a few years ago.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks sick i got some of those wheels off a diecast 69 camaro years ago


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 1 2011, 10:35 PM~19477662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I NEED THOSE RIMSS


----------



## Kut2Tuk (Dec 30, 2010)

Trucks looking great so far with what ya started. Really love that hood


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kut2Tuk_@Jan 1 2011, 10:11 PM~19478534
> *Trucks looking great so far with what ya started. Really love that hood
> *


X2!!where'd the cowl come from?! :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Truck is lookin killer already bro!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 23 2010, 11:17 PM~19407643
> *Anyone interested in some Plaques?
> 
> 
> ...


if there is any left pm me what wheels are you intrested in ive got lots to trade other than wheels aswell


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Jan 2 2011, 01:14 AM~19478561-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All those plaques are gone now. Gotta be fast like Jeral. :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Decided to pull my airbrush out of the box that has been sitting there for a few years. i never used it till now. Swiped some nail polish out of the old ladies foo foo bin that i knew she would never use. Along with some acetone. Sprayed a extended cab chevy that i dont have the bed for. Turned out pretty good i think. No clear on it though.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good exactly what color is it?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 2 2011, 11:34 PM~19485877
> *looks good exactly what color is it?
> *


The nail polish bottle wasn't labeled with a color name. But it was dark when i was mixing in the acetone. Lightened out once i sprayed it.


----------



## Kut2Tuk (Dec 30, 2010)

I never knew you could spray nail polish. Interesting. That paint looks good tho


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kut2Tuk_@Jan 3 2011, 03:01 AM~19488134
> *I never knew you could spray nail polish. Interesting. That paint looks good tho
> *



Me either untill i saw a couple other builder using it. Decided to try it on my own. Came out good and it laid down smooth. There is a couple light spots in the engine bay area. But it was a test cab to see if i could lay down something with the airbrush.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Came out nice... Yea, I have heard of guys using nail polish and a guy on another forum uses nothing but nail polish. He says if you like a particular color, you should stock up on as many bottles as you can of that color, because the companies are always changing colors and discontinuing color lines..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks damn good man!  I'll use nail polish before paint half the time.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Took the airbush to work again today.. 2nd time with nail polish. WTF she is doing with these colors is beyond me. Swiped them anyways.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

camaro looks good


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Nail polish is the way to get them wild ass colors  That's why I tell the old lady to pick some out for me. LOL


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Jan 8 2011, 10:50 PM~19543368-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks fellas. Stating to get the hang of the airbrush. Much easier to control. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

nice ass color on the 'maro..my camaro wagons done up in a silver...for a minute.

I did spray some nail polish colors a few years ago..im thinkin it was a flip flop color tho that i tried... i agree some of the wildes colors come in those bottles. i have a few, a ruby red metallic ( yeah just like on ruby red shoes) and a blue met. flake just in the same form as the ruby red. Havent yet found something i can try it on tho.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Still chuggin away at this camaro when i can. Motor is almost complete. Clear and foil is done.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

build looks good bro


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Camaro motor. Box stock built.









My 2 new toys.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice score and that motor is nice too!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Finished up the Camaro. Completely box stock since i haven't built anything in a while. Having problems keeping right rear wheel to stay planted on the ground.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

NICE! simple but sweet


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Nice kit to get you going. Very clean build.. flawless paint, washed out grill, chassis.. all well detailed.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

59 Caddy is the next one.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 3 2011, 02:11 PM~20007327
> *59 Caddy is the next one.
> *


cool. been wanting to do a hard top ever since I saw this Katt Williams special where they were rollin a black one.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Ahh this one is a drop top. I wanted to hard top but couldnt pass up the drop top for $6.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 3 2011, 02:16 PM~20007362
> *Ahh this one is a drop top. I wanted to hard top but couldnt pass up the drop top for $6.
> *


hell yeah.. would've done the same. the hardtops seem to be kinda rare.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Camaro came out nice brother! Its good to do a box stock sometimes to get the creative juices flowin again


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

camaro looks good sucx about the wheel stickin up but still a nice build


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Not too bad considering it was the first car iv'e painted with my airbrush. Used nailpolish with testors wet look clear. Paint turned out great. Chassis pissin me off though. :angry:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

VERY nice work bro!!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for the comments everyone.

Tonio----- Your paint work is the reason i bought a good selection of Scalefinishes paint. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice and clean!! whats the method you use to black wash? looks good! for the nail polish, whats the mix ratio? obviously has to be thinned out right?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 5 2011, 12:36 AM~20018478
> * nice and clean!! whats the method you use to black wash? looks good! for the nail polish, whats the mix ratio? obviously has to be thinned out right?
> *


I sprayed the grille model masters flat black then hit the raised chrome areas with thinner on a q-tip.
The ratio for the nailpolish is a 50/50 mix i believe. And i thinned it with CVS nail polish remover.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

clean camaro homie!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Mar 5 2011, 12:49 AM~20018618
> *clean camaro homie!
> *


Thanks.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 4 2011, 09:42 PM~20018549
> *I sprayed the grille model masters flat black then hit the raised chrome areas with thinner on a q-tip.
> The ratio for the nailpolish is a 50/50 mix i believe. And i thinned it with CVS nail polish remover.
> *


that CVS remover the 73% or 91%


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 5 2011, 12:51 AM~20018651
> *that CVS remover the 73% or 91%
> *



100% pure acetone. 
Can eyeball the mixture. If it runs off the mixing stick good enough it's good. You can usually tell if it's too thick. And i ran it though the airbrush at about 28 PSI. 

And forgot i used a baby q-tip for the grille not the adult size.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 3 2011, 10:51 AM~20006435
> *Finished up the Camaro. Completely box stock since i haven't built anything in a while.  Having problems keeping right rear wheel to stay planted on the ground.
> 
> 
> ...


 thats a hot ass car, to be stock... really nice..


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Have to bump thie so i can find it when i get home to post new Regal pics. :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Been messing with this GN kit for a few weeks. Most of the foil is done. 
I am however leaving the "GN" hood and trunk spoiler alone. I like the look of them and think is gives the car a little more aggressive look. Used Testors purple licious laquer although in the pics it looks blue. I still can't good pics. :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice bro. Like the color


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 1 2011, 09:16 PM~20238705
> *Nice bro.  Like the color
> *



Thanks. The true color isn't showing in pics. Not sure why.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 1 2011, 06:20 PM~20238744
> *Thanks. The true color isn't showing in pics. Not sure why.
> *


Yea, i just read that. For now i like the color. Lol. Naw, still looks good. 

Turn flash off???


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 1 2011, 09:25 PM~20238780
> *Yea,  i just read that.  For now i like the color. Lol. Naw, still looks good.
> 
> Turn flash off???
> *


No flash in the first 2 pics. I guess it's just the way the camera pics up the color. My kodak's suck. And my blackberry takes good pics but isn't picking up the purple.


----------



## ~nip/tuck~ (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Taking all 3 airbrushes to work today with a box of Scalefinishes paint and going to get some shit in paint. Painted a 67 Plymouth GTX the other day. Hopefully get this 66 Nova and 69 Charger in paint today also. And a little more of the Regal done too.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Painted the Regal chassis and "chromed" the suspension parts. Started assembly.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

U can see the tru color in that pic. Still looks good bro.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 2 2011, 11:40 PM~20244971
> *U can see the tru color in that pic. Still looks good bro.
> *


It did come out allot better in that pic. Thanks.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 2 2011, 08:36 PM~20244938
> *Painted the Regal chassis and "chromed" the suspension parts. Started assembly.
> 
> 
> ...


"chrome" looks good!! alclad? :0


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 2 2011, 11:53 PM~20245061
> *"chrome" looks good!! alclad?  :0
> *


Duplicolor.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

regal is looking good so far!! ive tried a few things to get the cgrome look, but theres really nothing like chrome! close, but its just not the same. when i get some $$ together, im gunna rack some shit up and send it away to be chromed.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 3 2011, 11:55 AM~20247404
> *regal is looking good so far!!  ive tried a few things to get the cgrome look, but theres really nothing like chrome!  close, but its just not the same.  when i get some $$ together, im gunna rack some shit up and send it away to be chromed.
> *


Thanks Linc.
I just can't see myself spending that amount just to have some parts chromed. I would rather go this method and save a ton. I'm not trying to build awar winners. 
(my build are far from it) so i'm happy with the way the duplicolor turned out.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 2 2011, 07:36 PM~20244938
> *Painted the Regal chassis and "chromed" the suspension parts. Started assembly.
> 
> 
> ...


that looks good Scott! Duplicolor? Do tell.... its just chrome in a can?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i think ive seen that stuff before. cant say ive tried it tho.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 3 2011, 10:24 PM~20250663
> *that looks good Scott! Duplicolor? Do tell.... its just chrome in a can?
> *


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 3 2011, 07:15 PM~20251128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro.... I know where to get it now... lol....


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 3 2011, 11:19 PM~20251172
> *Thanks bro.... I know where to get it now... lol....
> *



My front and rear bumpers for the Regal are sprayed in this also. Looks good up against the purple color. I tried foil first. Just ended up wasting a bunch of it. :angry: 
Was $5.99 at the local auto parts store. Duplicolor website will give ya an idea on where to find in your area.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Autozone 2 blocks from my pad sells it.... about the same price....


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 3 2011, 11:23 PM~20251212
> *Autozone 2 blocks from my pad sells it.... about the same price....
> *



:thumbsup: They have gold also. Have yet to use it though.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I got the gold... Didnt care for it, but it works good as a base coat IMO


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks good, did you spray it over black?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 3 2011, 11:47 PM~20251456
> *Looks good, did you spray it over black?
> *



No, Just Duplicolor sandable primer. Dark gray color, So close to black. :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Horrible test fitting pics. Chassis is tweaked.  Engine doesn't fit right.  
Still need to foil a few more areas and clear, sand, polish.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Slowly coming together. While all you kids were bitchin about sale threads and giving eachother wedgies i was workin. :biggrin: 

Hood and front clip. Before wet sand and polish.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

2 light coats of clear down. Couple more to go. Then polish.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Bumpin this up so i can find it in a few when i post finished pics of the Regal/GN build.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)




----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Lookin good Scott. Is that Testors one coat?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 30 2011, 10:23 PM~20456420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great man!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 1 2011, 12:27 AM~20456780
> *Looks great man!!
> *




x-2


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 30 2011, 11:35 PM~20456474
> *Lookin good Scott. Is that Testors one coat?
> *


Yeah that's the purple licious color. 

But none of you noticed that i didnt put the ko's on yet. Haha. Thanks for the comps fellas.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 30 2011, 10:30 PM~20457292
> *Yeah that's the purple licious color.
> 
> But none of you noticed that i didnt put the ko's on yet. Haha. Thanks for the comps fellas.
> *


oh i noticed the KO's weren't there! i was just focused on the CHROME front and rear bumpers!!! do explain!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

GN looks bad ass Scott!! Nice work fam!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 1 2011, 02:42 AM~20457725
> *oh i noticed the KO's weren't there! i was just focused on the CHROME front and rear bumpers!!! do explain!!! :biggrin:
> *



Duplicolor chrome rattle can paint.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 1 2011, 04:03 PM~20459989
> *Duplicolor chrome rattle can paint.
> *





base cote? gloss black?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 1 2011, 10:45 PM~20461899
> *base cote? gloss black?
> *


Just duplicolor gray primer.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Scott, that Regal is bad ass bro! Im gonna have to stop fuckin around and get mine back on the bench...


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 2 2011, 01:58 AM~20463923
> *Damn Scott, that Regal is bad ass bro! Im gonna have to stop fuckin around and get mine back on the bench...
> *


No time like now.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Current build on the table. Cut the roof open. Lots of work on this one.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Instead of looking for some rotors and calipers on ebay or robbing them from a die cast i decided just to make my own. So far a rough rotor.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rotors look good.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Bringing this up from who knows what page. Been working on the 62 Catalina I bought from GSeeds a while ago. So far this is where im at. Sorry for the shitty pics in advance.































Tilt Wheel


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Hell yeah Scott. Plumbing and wiring look good on the engine bro. Interior looks good too. Bout time your shit saw the light of day! :roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Yeah i know between moving twice and kids in school, working 6 days a week and not having any motivation at 12 at night when i get home i try to get as much as i can done when i have time.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks real good bro!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

catalina looks good but u should work on that blazer lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

kykustoms said:


> catalina looks good but u should work on that blazer lol


:roflmao:Yeah yeah yeah.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

kykustoms said:


> catalina looks good but u should give James that blazer lol


Agreed!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Haha. nice try. Swindle fail.


----------



## allparish12 (Mar 21, 2011)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Instead of looking for some rotors and calipers on ebay or robbing them from a die cast i decided just to make my own. So far a rough rotor.


and i was JUST having the same dilemma...i realize this is almost a year old, but this confirms that i will just make them and cast them for future builds...thanks for the idea...:thumbsup:

does anyone know what thickenss the styrene is from just looking at the pic?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

allparish12 said:


> and i was JUST having the same dilemma...i realize this is almost a year old, but this confirms that i will just make them and cast them for future builds...thanks for the idea...:thumbsup:
> 
> does anyone know what thickenss the styrene is from just looking at the pic?


I cant remember what it was. I bought a set of steel hollow punches and it made getting the size a bit more accurate.


----------



## allparish12 (Mar 21, 2011)

MayhemKustomz said:


> I cant remember what it was. I bought a set of steel hollow punches and it made getting the size a bit more accurate.


oh ok..cool...i will just experiment around with some stuff and see how that goes


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Almost done with the foiling.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Almost done with the foiling.


looks awesome man!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> looks awesome man!


Thanks. Can't take credit for the paint though. That was Gary. But i like doing foil.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Almost done with the foiling.


*NICE WORK ON THAT PAINT*


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Gseeds (Gary) was the painter of the 62 and a 64 Impala that i have. So i cant take the credit for the paintwork.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

62 is pretty much done. Just have to put the KO's on. Thanks Gseeds for selling this to me with the paint done.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Clean like a truckload of Tide!! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn that's badass!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:very nice


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Thanks fellas. I think if i had more Gseeds painted rides i would get allot more built. Painting is my downfall.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Thanks fellas. I think if i had more Gseeds painted rides i would get allot more built. Painting is my downfall.


:yes:


----------



## allparish12 (Mar 21, 2011)

well hot damn!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Thanks fellas. I think if i had more Gseeds painted rides i would get allot more built. Painting is my downfall.


same here too.. I'm working on it though


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Me to. Im going to have to search for a usable chunk of glass so I can cut tape on it.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah dude, feel ya, I used one of my wife's bigger tile sample the other day, she didn't like that too much.....


MayhemKustomz said:


> Me to. Im going to have to search for a usable chunk of glass so I can cut tape on it.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

rollin yota28 said:


> Yeah dude, feel ya, I used one of my wife's bigger tile sample the other day, she didn't like that too much.....


Lmao. You got busted. I swiped some nail polish out of my ole ladies supply to paint a 69 Camaro i did. She was pissed at first until i told her she really wouldn't paint her nails silver anyways. She realized i was right and then went and bought me more.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Haha! You lucked out, key wife had to bring hers back, and it had blade marks all over it......


MayhemKustomz said:


> Lmao. You got busted. I swiped some nail polish out of my ole ladies supply to paint a 69 Camaro i did. She was pissed at first until i told her she really wouldn't paint her nails silver anyways. She realized i was right and then went and bought me more.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

All builts are for sale. Make offers. Need to make room for new builds. Only one NOT for sale is the black Dakota. Also have the Gseeds painted 64 Impala. Needs work on the trunk lid and rear quarter. (paint chipped).


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Regal Is spoken for and Silver Camaro is gone.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Ya mean this one Scott?? Look a tad harder homie..lmao. it was right next to mine lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

i went to page 12 and said fuck it. :banghead:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

All i did was type in my nickname in an advanced search..and 3 pages of very old topics where i posted popped up. Including mine and yours like next to each other.


----------

